# vetting near Macclesfield



## Tapir (16 June 2015)

Any recommendations please?

Thank you


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2015)

Tapir said:



			Any recommendations please?

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

The last person anyone wants to see walking into the yard to vet a horse they have for sale is Arnie Agnew, so if you are buying, I'd choose him above anyone else!  Agnew Equine, ask for him, not any of his employees.


----------



## Micky (17 June 2015)

Mark at wright n morten?


----------



## webble (17 June 2015)

ycbm said:



			The last person anyone wants to see walking into the yard to vet a horse they have for sale is Arnie Agnew, so if you are buying, I'd choose him above anyone else!  Agnew Equine, ask for him, not any of his employees.
		
Click to expand...

He vetted the first horse I bought and was very thorough. He spent ages on the phone to me afterwards talking me through it too


----------



## Ruftysdad (17 June 2015)

Definitely Arnie Agnew. He is my vet and what he does not know about horses is not worth knowing.I have had dealings with Mark as well but to me Arnie wins on points


----------



## genius1 (18 June 2015)

Wright & Morten are good, very thorough.


----------



## Tapir (24 June 2015)

thanks everyone


----------

